# Ouch!



## wesblog (Feb 23, 2009)

While I was lovingly rearranging the plants in my aquarium Jerk Fish (a King Midas Cichlid) decided to perform a sneak attack. Hercules (also known as Jerk Fish when I am angry) sunk rows of neddle sharp teeth into my knuckles leaving me with two serrated strips matching his upper and lower jaws.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yikes. Ouch is right!
Welcome to the forum.
Any more info on your tank? Size, other inhabitants, etc??


----------



## wesblog (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a 50 gallon bowed front tank that currently has an red bellied Pacu and a Jewel cichlid inside. 

Sadly, I gave Hercules to a friend with a 100 gallon tank last week. His transfer was unrelated to the bite. He just needed a larger tank to play in. I miss him though. He lived with me for the past 8 years.


----------



## wesblog (Feb 23, 2009)

My other fish buddies:


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

Although it must have been difficult after 8 yrs, Hecules will appreciate bigger tank. Make sure your friend take good care of him for lot more yrs to come where you can always visit him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No wonder you call him Jerkfish! OUCH!!


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah, wow!!! glad you gave him a bigger home tho!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Ouch! i think my first thought would be to smack him... but that might be a little difficult


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It might be kind of difficult to smack a fish! lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, yea but it deffinatly would be my knee jerk reaction... or to call himi something else than just jerkfish...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol. Me too! He might get thrown out the window! Just kidding!! I don't want to get accused of fish abuse. lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, or freezer of death maybe the first thing i thought of before i got in control...  i have a very low pain tolerance... doubt the fish would have actually got killed though... maybe just traded


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I would send him to someone else. He was probably just trying to defend his territory and the hand in his tank was an intruder.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I understand that. but ever heard the old saying "don't bite the hand that feeds you?"
i wouldn't have killed him, but he wouldn't stay around very long


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Too bad fish don't know that saying. lol


----------



## Spoon (Feb 22, 2009)

That boy needs a muzzle. I would have hung him in the net for a couple of hours.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think you can put a muzzle on a fish. lol


----------



## freddy121389 (Feb 26, 2009)

haha i saw your craiglist post of your fish, your trying to get rid of him so easliy?


----------



## wesblog (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm surprised you saw the post on craigslist. I was semi joking when I posted it, but I got a lot of responses so I gave Hercules a man with an empty 80 gallon tank. I'm glad he will have more space and no tank mates. He was the meanest fish I have ever seen.

Here's the craigslist ad for those who want to read it:
Free Large Jerk Fish


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol! at least you were completely honest about it. Props for that.


----------



## jen13 (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't get a Dovii, this is minor damage compared to what a dovii can do  They are very aggressive, and get very big! Plus, they have big teeth! There is one rule at my house, I will help take care of all the tanks, but if the fish have large or sharp enough teeth to do any amount of damage to me personally, I will not put my hand in the tank for any reason. (Luckily, my husband decided against the Dovii) I also told my husband I will not take him to the ER for a fish bite, well at least not go in with him! I can see it now "what happened to your hand?" "oh, my fish bit me" and then the ER staff falling over laughing! I know it would not go quite like that, but I have worked in an ER and all I have to say is if you go in for something stupid or just crazy (fish bites for example) that is not the norm; you WILL get talked about when you leave, sometimes for a very long time after you leave. I just don't want to be the source of this laughter!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol. Seens fair enough Jen. I am always slightly nervous the DP's will puff up with my hand in the tank and stab it... though i don't usually put my hand in the tank... lol


----------

